# poured a little weights



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Been blowed out with the flu got sick of laying in bed so trying out some shark weights. using galvenized 3/4 conduit. Use less lead with the galvenized, we will see how they hold up in the ocean. One is 1 lb for the long haul all night soaks and the other is more like I would use on a regular basis at 9oz. Copper too expensive to be chunking around the ocean, hear the election sign wire is perfect for the legs, anyone ever try?


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Looks good to me!


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

I knew those elections are good for something! :-D


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Post up and let us know how they work for you. But they look good. With all the signs around my house, I'll pick up some and give them a try. Thanks for the head up.


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

yep,work good! So good someone stole 'bout 40 lb.'s of them at holly beach! lol


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Old paint can handles work well too


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

troutless said:


> Post up and let us know how they work for you. But they look good. With all the signs around my house, I'll pick up some and give them a try. Thanks for the head up.


They hold great. I use 14-16 oz tho. Had baits soaking all day the other day, galvanized pipe and the Wendy Davis signs I took work great lol. Can't even tell they been in the ocean. Really like the galv. Pipe since it's heavy to begin with , and cheaper. I'll be using these materials from now on .... Until I run out of Davis signs...


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Messing around with various leg materials. Really like paint can handles, if you can get them in bulk somehow.?? and ran out of inertia to do exhaust install on TDI...


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

Nice looking, brother. I've never cast my own.


----------



## bingorocks (Oct 30, 2014)

Democrat signs really work best for wire. If you get them as soon as they are put out in peoples lawns, and the elements haven't began to oxidize them, you will find they work great. They have very little backbone, and it doesn't take much to straighten them out.


----------

